# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  علاج حموضة المعدة ..

## الرايقة

*تحياتي
واسال الله لكم العافية والصحة
علاج حموضة المعدة ،ماهو علاج  حموضة المعدة ،علاج طبيعي لحموضة المعدة ،قشر الرمان
 مطحون قشر الرمان

 الطريقة :
 في الصباح وقبل تناول أي وجبة (أو قبل النوم.. ينفع) تناول مقدار
 ملعقة شاي 2.5 مل ، وأتبعها بملعقة أخرى من العسل(لأن قشر الرمان
 يسبب امساكاٍ والعسل يبطل ذلك)

 ستجدون طعمه مرّاً لايمكن بلعه ( يمكنكم تناوله بطرق أخرى ):
 يخلط المقدارين من العسل وقشر الرمان خارجاً حتى يتكوّر الخليط
 ثم يبلع بسرعة بجرعة ماء.. أو جرب طرقأً أخرى مبتكرة ..

 يستمر العلاج لمدة تتناسب طردياً مع شدة الحالة المرضية..

 وغالبا تكون المدة بين خمسة إلى خمسة عشر يوماً ، مع ملاحظة
 أنه قد يحتاج المريض بعد فترة من الزمن للعودة للعلاج ولكن لفترة
 علاجية أقل .. وبعدها لاشعورياً  

*

----------

